

Run you groovy/scala/js code on Twitter via @jvmbot - szimano
http://szimano.org/say-hello-to-jvmbot/

======
vorg
The code runner first tries evaluation as a Groovy image, if groovy fails then
tries it as a Scala image, if scala fails then tries it as a Nashorn image.
Given that Javascript is more common than Scala and Scala more common than
Groovy
([http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)),
perhaps you should reorder the evaluation attempts to get the most probable
language first. Heck, Groovy's only really used in Grails nowadays so you
could even drop it completely or swap it for Clojure.

~~~
szimano
as a matter of fact I code a lot in groovy, with no grails, but spring, but I
hear you. There's a request to add support for hashtags with language choice
[https://github.com/softwaremill/jvmbot/issues/1](https://github.com/softwaremill/jvmbot/issues/1)
so it might solve your issue. Adding support for Clojure is more then welcome
;-)

